# We have Shaun Livingston... Oh Yeah!



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Seems like Javaris Crittenton except he can make the behind the back pass.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep him healthy and meh, he can be useful.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pretty sad when you can literally pick someone up off the street and he's your best passer off the break. If they keep him and he improves his jumper in the offseason I wouldn't mind starting him at 1 and putting Arenas at 2.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

He didn't look too good in the 2nd half with Jamal Crawford matchup. Crawford played off the ball which limited Livingston's ability to get to the rim. Crawford also converted two 3 pointers and was able to shake and bake Livingston a few times. 

I think Livingston is too much of a liability offensively to start. He is 24 years old so he could improve but he really hasn't improved his jumper that much since he's been in the league.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

In his defense f22egl, he did have a pretty serious setback with that injury. I wouldn't blame his lack of progression as a player on inability, at least not yet.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

And he's starting. BTW, in the last game he had 18 points and 8 assists in 20-21 minutes.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

In his first start against Utah, he goes 3-8 for 6 points, 3 rebounds, *0 assists*, 1 turnover, 2 blocked shots. 



GregOden said:


> In his defense f22egl, he did have a pretty serious setback with that injury. I wouldn't blame his lack of progression as a player on inability, at least not yet.


To be fair, Livingston didn't have a reliable jumper before the injury. I suspect other aspects could improve with more playing time and if he regains some of that athleticism he had pre-injury. He's also working with Sam Cassell, an assistant coach of the Wizards, who was his teammate when he was on the Clippers.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

You guys must really be aiming for the first overall pick.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

How has he looked for you guys so far? Do you think he will be a wizard next year?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Playing well right now.

21, 5 and 8 with 0 turnovers right now on 9-11 shooting.

Last 5: 13, 3 and 6.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see why he shouldn't be kept around because at that point he'd be the second best PG on the team, and if he could develop a jumper he could push Arenas to the 2.

You have to understand he's spent a lot of the time players his age spend on their jumper just trying to get back to square one.


----------

